# Iver Johnson Lovell Diamond Model #1, 1890 For Sala



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

My neighbor worked for IJ and somehow inherited this bike. It's been stored in his garage until his passing at the age of 101! The family has asked me to sell it for him. It's currently up for auction no on eBay. Any ideas on what the final value might be?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174967562891?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

Is the badge still on it?


----------



## locomotion (Oct 7, 2021)

What about better pictures (not in the grass) so we can actually see something?


----------



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

Working on it. Hopefully have some soon.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 7, 2021)

thanks Walter branche


----------



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

Walter, I have it up for auction: https://www.ebay.com/itm/174967562891?campid=5335809022 No buy it now price unfortunately.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks , I will jump in and bid , it is almost 2500 now , I think 2,250.hi, I live in west orlando , could I come see the bike ? I will only take about 15 minutes , thanks wpb-3550.00 at 1:27


----------



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

I have no problem showing it however cannot until next Tuesday, October 12th. I fly out of town today for the Hilly 100 in Indiana.

Going to take some better photos today if I have time before I leave. In the College Park area.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, please keep me in mind for a  quick look , thanks , ,I appreciate the opportunity ,wpb


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174967562891?campid=5335809022
This sucker rang the bell @$9201! 😱


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 15, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Thanks , I will jump in and bid , it is almost 2500 now , I think 2,250.hi, I live in west orlando , could I come see the bike ? I will only take about 15 minutes , thanks wpb-3550.00 at 1:27



LOL


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 18, 2021)

Why is that funny ? It is funny that,, bike sold for that amount , . The guy said I could come look at it , it was 15 miles from my home.I see biker is my stalker , what is the problem with you ?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 14, 2021)




----------

